# Ford 801 color paint



## Angel Corona (12 mo ago)

hello, I have a red Ford 801 powermaster, I am restoring it and I would like to know the generic color that I can use that is the same as the red-orange that it has. What commercial color can I use?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Angel, welcome to the forum.

Tractor Supply Stores have Ford tractor red paint in bulk quantities and in spray cans, depending on your needs. 



https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/search/ford%20tractor%20paint?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This might help as well.





Ford Tractor Paint Blue, Red, Gray, and White Paint


Ford Tractor Paint Blue, Red, Gray, and White Paint




www.brokentractor.com


----------



## Angel Corona (12 mo ago)

BigT said:


> Buenos días Ángel, bienvenido al foro.
> 
> Las tiendas de suministros para tractores tienen pintura roja para tractores Ford a granel y en latas de aerosol, según sus necesidades.
> 
> ...


Graciasss


----------

